# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hagen CO2 system help



## Poeci (Dec 27, 2004)

Well I've set my 20h with 2 bags of eco-complete, Eheim 2213 and I've started my Hagen system yesterday and so far I get bubbles however they clump up together then escape out the side. Does anyone know of a something I can do to get the bubbles to travel up the ladder all the way?


----------



## Poeci (Dec 27, 2004)

Well I've set my 20h with 2 bags of eco-complete, Eheim 2213 and I've started my Hagen system yesterday and so far I get bubbles however they clump up together then escape out the side. Does anyone know of a something I can do to get the bubbles to travel up the ladder all the way?


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

If it's a brand new set up of the Hagen kit, it takes a little while for the ladder to get broken in and the bubbles to flow smoothly. It does sound like you have the tube facing the correct direction and that the bubbles are flowing into the ladder.

Also make sure the ladder is straight. Check to see if any debris, such a small bit of plant or a snail, is blocking the path of the bubble.


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

I had the same problem when I first set up a hagen system, after a while a thin layer of something (bacteria? slime?







) will coat the CO2 ladder and your bubbles will go all the way to the top.


----------



## rayon1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree. Mine takes about 2 days before it starts working right. Actually says in the Hagen manual that this is normal.

I've also had problems with the Hagen packets not working. I personally use sugar to the line as directed, then 1/4 tsp baking soda. I then add 1/4 tsp. Fleischmann’s active dry yeast (soak in warm water until it is dissolved) and water to the line as directed by the instructions. This method works much better for me, and is also a lot cheaper.

- Ryan


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I thought the bubbles went down the ladder, they are supposed to go up?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hehe


----------



## chris58b (Feb 10, 2005)

what is the baking soda for,is it to act as the stabiliser as in the hagan packets.....chris


> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by rayon1984:
> I agree. Mine takes about 2 days before it starts working right. Actually says in the Hagen manual that this is normal.
> ...


----------



## rayon1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, I believe it's what is in the stabilizer packets that come with the hagen unit. It makes the mixture last longer. I'm not sure of the exact science, but I think it keeps the ph inside the container from getting too acidic which allows the yeast to survive longer.

- Ryan


----------



## chris58b (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks for that.that should save some cash as its £5.00 for 3 packets.what yeast do you use?....thanks again....chris


> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by rayon1984:
> Yes, I believe it's what is in the stabilizer packets that come with the hagen unit. It makes the mixture last longer. I'm not sure of the exact science, but I think it keeps the ph inside the container from getting too acidic which allows the yeast to survive longer.
> ...


----------



## chris58b (Feb 10, 2005)

sorry ive just re read the previous posts and you have already said which it is....chris


> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by chris58b:
> thanks for that.that should save some cash as its £5.00 for 3 packets.what yeast do you use?....thanks again....chris
> ...


----------

